

What will happen if social networks start selling things? - grovecai

I think social networks selling things is a good idea. Maybe someone has posted topics like this before. Do you guys have any idea about that or know something about that?
======
kyle_martin1
They do. It's called your privacy.

~~~
grovecai
Yes, they sell our privacy. But I just want to know if the social networks can
combine with the B2C websites, like amazon. Can it works? What will happen?

